
The Expanse has been cancelled by SyFy, lets hope they'll find a new home - blablablerg
http://deadline.com/2018/05/the-expanse-canceled-syfy-after-three-seasons-to-be-shopped-1202388026/
======
DoofusOfDeath
This is super disappointing. It's about the only scifi show in recent years I
actually like.

Here's hoping Netflix picks it up.

~~~
_Schizotypy
I'm not so sure Netflix picking it up would be a good thing, I've really
enjoyed this series and don't want to see it go down the drain. I hope someone
does pick it up though, I don't want it to end.

